# A simple Database in C++



## bluetooth (May 27, 2010)

Dear Friends,

I want to make a simple database for my Mom's School which will include Adding basic information, displaying information, deleting information. I want to use file input & output with notepad..
Does using loop solves this..?
Also i have tried this but it overwrites the previous information.
Please suggest me a link or any idea.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vamsi360 (May 27, 2010)

use Qt with MySQL or

command line and MySQLC++ driver at MYSQL website.

All the best!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2010)

^ Wouldn't MySQL be an overkill?
I think SQLite would be more suitable.


----------



## vamsi360 (May 27, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ Wouldn't MySQL be an overkill?
> I think SQLite would be more suitable.



He clearly mentioned it that the app is for a school and schools are big with hundreds of students. Hence I suggested MySQL. 

Plus the drivers for MySQL are easily available and I have experience working with them.


----------



## bluetooth (May 28, 2010)

See guys, my mom's school is not a very big school. I do not have any experience in SQL, I know only basic commands in SQL. I just asked how to do it in C++..Pls..


----------



## Ron (May 29, 2010)

Use fstreams and class to insert and manipulate data in C++. I made a computerised billing software using file handling in c++ and it run quite succesfully.

If you dont know file handling than use php. It is quite easy.By the way wht r u requirements. I may help you.

---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------

====
No loop will not help you. You must deal with structures and classes


----------



## bluetooth (May 30, 2010)

@Ron If u can help me..pls help...I know a bit about file handling in C++ not that in detail..my requirements are very basic like student's name, address, phone number, admission date, withdrawal date..So please help me if you can..


----------



## Ron (May 30, 2010)

bluetooth said:


> @Ron If u can help me..pls help...I know a bit about file handling in C++ not that in detail..my requirements are very basic like student's name, address, phone number, admission date, withdrawal date..So please help me if you can..



Of course i can help you. We are here to help each others. Mail me all your requirements so that i can start the project as soon as possible. By the way when do u need the project? Coz i cant  start the project immediately. I am engaged with some personal works and in addition to that i am preparing for my sat exam which is on 5th june.

If you are in too hurry thn i will give u the outlines and some tips to use the class and file handling. Personally i feel instead of working with c++ using sql with php will be more easy and reliable....In which school do you study?


----------



## bluetooth (May 31, 2010)

@Ron Thanks. I have sent u the mail I which I have written all the information you may need. I am not in a hurry. You can work at your own convenience. I have just passed out in +2. And sorry for giving you problems if it happens because of me.


----------

